# recalls perfect in training, not outside of training



## hvtopiwala (Jul 18, 2012)

my guy is about 14 months now, and whenver we are training he will recall 100% perfectly while on the lead at pretty much any distance (6ft - 50ft). ive tried to mix up his training sessions so he doesnt think hes doing training, but if hes on the lead he is always in the "training" mindset regardless of what we are doing.

my problem is, when he is off leash (just around the house or my gf's backyard) he will not recall at all (even at 6 ft away!). tried with treats and it was a no go. we tried using a fishing line wire so he could see he was on a leash, but he knows he is cuz he can feel the tug. 

we also have a dogtra ecollar that we used...we gave the recall command, he didnt come in so we gave a stim with the word "no" and then recalled him again. it was a no-go. 

we never try to repeat the recall word when he doesnt come in as we dont want him to think he has the choice, usually after he doesnt do it we go and get him.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

To introduce the ecollar you need to have the dog on leash and know how to use it properly.

Please read this website before you do anymore ecollar work with him. 

Home Lou Castle

There still needs to be a way of reinforcing the command even when off leash I like to leave the line dragging and slowly shorten it. This even goes for the house and yard if needed. You have let him get leash wise so I would have him drag the line all the time until you no longer need to use it. Fishing line sounds dangerous if someone got tangled.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Could you get a couple private lessons with your trainer at your house or your gf's backyard? At 14 months he is still and adolescent, keep working on it and hopefully in another 4-6 months, may be more mature and respond to you better.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Try working it in a boring room in the house. No distractions at all. No collar even. What I did was work distractions slowly and also began off leash work before using any leash at all. never used an ecollar. maybe you need to change your recall command to something new. some dogs are more velcro than others makes it easier. if someone or thing could hold him back it might create some drive to get to you.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Not sure if I read it correctly, but if you said "no" after stimming, and not getting a response, you confused him even more so.

Read this guys' website about proper use of an ecollar. He has a wonderful resume' to support his methods.

Teach the Recall

I want to guess, that somewhere along the way, you've associated his recall to something negative. The "NO" / Stim thing is a good indication.

For the heck of it...

Here's what I did.


First thing you need to do, is to find something of high value. hotdogs, liver treats, something her really likes.
Skip a meal or train before feeding. My hungry dog is the most responsive.

Start with a 6 food lead, and put dog in a sit. Take a step backwards, stop, say "Come" or "here" in a authoritative voice, and gently walk him in while praising. As soon as he sits in front of you, treat him.
Keep adding baby steps to the distance, and make sure you're always happy and excited that he came to you. Treat as soon as his butt touches the floor in front of you.
If you have to, get a 100 foot rope, and continue to add space. ** As I said, I suspect you scared him sometime in the past*** Be very careful to associate this recall with a pleasant experience.

Just as a side note:
I found it equally important to have a strong sit / stay. Having him sit and stay, then calling him to you, is a lot easier than having him run wild, then trying to get his attention.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Have you tried running in the opposite direction and then treat/praise? My trainer (for our puppy) had us teach a recall by calling her name and as soon as she started running to us, then we added a recall word. You may try calling his name/get his attention and when you get his attention run away (sometimes running away may be what gets his attention) and when he starts running to you, use your recall word. Would also up the treat value to be something he really really really likes.

I would also stop the ecollar (and I am a user of one on my older dog, so it isn't that I don't believe in it). It doesn't seem you are using it correctly. The stim should not be used with the word "no."


----------

